# How can I improve this cage? looks like the omlet qute



## andypandy11 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi everyone,
In my spare time I like making cages and enclosures as a bit of fun so I'm looking for some suggestions to make this cage better.
I saw the omlet qute range and thought it was a good idea but over priced and with some problems.

Here's s photo of the proposed design. What do you think? What could be improved? I'm planning on making a few and selling them to cover the cost of making my own.










I'm going to do a slope instead of a tube to navigate between the sections. I'm also thinking of making the front and back of the top section cage instead of just the front (front will be removable). I'm a bit concerned about ventilation in the bottom as the glass will be fixed in place so I might add a two inch strip of mesh along the back.

Any other opinions totally welcome!


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

I would personally prefer a slope to join the bits together. I think the tube would just hang there screaming "CHEW ME" for gerbils. 
What will go between the top and bottom section? Will it be mesh? I'd just be concerned about bumblefoot. ._.


----------



## andypandy11 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea I decided after drawing up the design that a slope would be better than a tube!
The dividing level will be wood, probably varnished to reduce wee smells getting in. This level would also be fully removable to aid in cleaning and accessing the bottom glass fronted level


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Also, make sure you are not making anything that would cause issues with p.... p...... darn what are those things called?!?! You know, if they have rights over design... 
Only other thing is making it slightly deeper?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

^^ copyright?

I think its a fab idea for a cage, I use those shelves myself to make my dwarf hamster cages, they're great.


----------



## andypandy11 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yea someone else on another forum said to make it deeper but I'm designing it based on a unit I can buy, so I'm kind of stuck with those dimensions unless I can find another more suitable unit at a decent price!

Do you mean patent? I doubt ill ever make / sell enough to cause an issue there! Although I'd love to


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Their good units and a decent size. Their 80cm long and 30cm deep, but if your planning on putting a whole floor in the middle, that will double it to 60cm. Minimum size for a Syrian is 80 x 50cm, and for dwarves its 70 x 40cm, so they will be over the required size. Mine is for dwarves and they each have one level of the bookcase. They have plenty of space to dig, run and play and I can fit lots of toys in them with no problems. The white ones are a lot cheaper than the other finishes though.

Yes, patent/copyright is what I meant!


----------

